# Any Cops Looking to Do Charity!?



## ThinBlueSwine

HEY GUYS IF ANY OF YOU ARE LOOKING TO PARTICIPATE IN CHARITY EVENTS IN THE COMMONWEALTH CHECK OUT OUR POLICE CHARITY TEAM.
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/THINBLUESWINE
WWW.THINBLUESWINE.COM
ALSO IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY EVENTS IN UR DEPTS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SPREAD THE WORD ON PLEASE PASS ALONG THE INFORMATION AND WE'D BE HAPPY NOT ONLY TO SHOW BUT SPREAD THE WORD.
YOU GUYS ALL ARE WELCOME AND WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU...ALL EVENTS ARE TYPICALLY FOLLOWED UP BY AGGRESSIVE DRINK AS WELL.


----------



## Harley387

Who is Charity? Is she hot?


----------



## Code 3

Seeing the username it made my spidey senses pucker up...but it's legit. Thanks for all who have/will help out!


----------



## Zack Attack

Next time they should try that pull on expert


----------



## ThinBlueSwine

Zack Attack said:


> Next time they should try that pull on expert


Hahaha! We're pulling a 146,000lb 757 in October for Multiple Sclerosis so we're working up to it


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

ThinBlueSwine said:


> Hahaha! We're pulling a 146,000lb 757 in October for Multiple Sclerosis so we're working up to it


...that's my warm up set.


----------



## Herrdoktor

ThinBlueSwine said:


> Hahaha! We're pulling a 146,000lb 757 in October for Multiple Sclerosis so we're working up to it


The plane pulls are ridiculously awesome.

Good job guys!


----------



## cousteau

Every shift I work is for charity. I'm feeding and housing the democrats.


----------

